# DP finally considering another child!



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

I didn't know where to post this, but I needed to share:

Last night when discussing our new house my partner suggested alloting rooms a certain way, and said something to the effect of, "if we have another baby, we will have them with us in our room". Now this comment may seem uninteresting to some, but it was one of the very rare times that he has mentioned the possibility of another baby. It has been a source of conflict between us (gentle friction really) because he would like to go back to school and can't see a way to fold a new baby into all of our plans. For him, this was a major step! We then talked about with which child the baby-turned-toddler would sleep (as if they ever really slept anywhere but in our bed!) and so it sounded so real.

Anyways, just wanted to share. I desperately want to have a third baby (if I could be so lucky) and want to plan for that in our lives.

Carolynn


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

How exciting for you!! I hope this is the first step on the road to getting a third :binky


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

I like all the other steps too!









Carolynn


----------

